# Pug Puppy Chewing My House To Pieces...Help!!!



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

My 5 mth old pug is chewing everything in my house...the final straw is her chewing my new 3 wk old leather sofa this afternoon,that was right after she chewed 2 of my also brand new leather dining chairs 
What do i do to stop her? None of my other dogs have ever had an issue with chewing so this is all new to me,i've tried the training sprays and they don't seem to help,she has more chewy toys than pets at home and still she wants to destroy our home 
Any advice would be welcome!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Is she chewing while you are home or while you are out? If it's while you are out you might like to consider crating her for her own safety as well as to protect your house.

If she's chewing when you're home you could try closer supervision


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

She does it while we're home,everytime we turn our backs for a second she's at it again 
If i go in the kitchen she's chewing up the living room,if i go in the living room she chews up the kitchen...it would be impossible to keep my eyes on her constantly as i'm on edge watching her as much as i can now


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Hmm. When you catch her chewing what do you do? You could try attaching her to you with a light houseline so she's always in your sight.

If it's any consolation this is probably the worse time for chewing as she's right in the middle of teething


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

wiley80 said:


> My 5 mth old pug is chewing everything in my house...the final straw is her chewing my new 3 wk old leather sofa this afternoon,that was right after she chewed 2 of my also brand new leather dining chairs
> What do i do to stop her? None of my other dogs have ever had an issue with chewing so this is all new to me,i've tried the training sprays and they don't seem to help,she has more chewy toys than pets at home and still she wants to destroy our home
> Any advice would be welcome!


When you cant watch her i think your only alternative is to crate train her or a puppy pen as she is little a pen would be Ok. Loads of Kongs stuffed with various things and a treat ball or toy. Dog & Cat Toys & Dog Treats - Pet Toys, Dog Chew Toys | KONG Company see section how to Kong for stuffing ideas (they can be frozen too btw to soothe gums when teething) Treat ball/toys
Buster Cube - FAQ
You can buy anti chew strips that have a detterent in them (The Bitter apple doesnt work on all dogs and especially once the sprays dried)
here is the link to the antilick strips but click on the anti chew strip section fo details of those.
Anti-Lick Strip


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Why don't you get her some tasty chews like pizzle
Sticks and a stag bar and if you can't watch her confine her.

My pup is similar age and I have about 10 different chews scattered about so she doesn't chew my furniture


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

You have my sympathy. Some dogs are difficult to get hooked on chew toys etc and easily get bored with what you have given them but some are easy. One of mine was like that and an avid experimental chewer from the day I got her. I had her on a training line so that where I went she came too and she got into good habits but when she started teething it all went to pot. 

She seemed to be in a lot of pain and nothing helped her so she was going from chewing one thing to something else after a few minutes. 

I tried ice cubes, frozen chews, a treat ball and chew toys, paddywack, stuffed hooves, rawhide, meaty bones, pigs ears, pizzles and stuffed kongs. I even tried bonjela to see if that'd help take the edge off the pain. So I bought a crate for her for inside at night for her safety (and to preserve the rest of my furniture) and I put a gate up at the top of the steps to keep her off the double glazing so she could still go outside for for a bit and play with her hard football and the chews etc while I was busy. Yours being a Pug a playpen would give her more freedom of movement than a crate and keep her safe and your furniture and sanity intact.

Mine was sensitive to pain so teething must have been absolute agony for her and explained why she was desperately chewing anything she could get hold of. Afterwards it was back to normal and she was utterly reliable about only chewing her own things. But teething was the pits while it lasted.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

i totally know where you are coming from with this today he chewed my new shoes  also chewed our £300 garden chairs all 6 of them even tho he has toys dog chews bones ect .... garden tools aswell he chewed his bed no stopped chewed everythink...

we have a crate in the house as its safe as he will not chew stuff when we are out and trains him in a way that he no longer does his buisness in the house he has become calmer aswell they are a god send to be fair 

hope you sort his chewing out


----------

